# EMERGENCY- Mourning Dove with a broken wing



## leylus (May 13, 2010)

My brother's friend brought a young mourning dove to me today after school. 
The poor thing is bleeding profusely. The wing seemed to be comletely limp and almost detached from its body. 
I do not know the story behind what had happened to this bird. 
I will post pictures very soon. I am totally new to this and need some emergency advice on what to do first. 
Thank you so much.

~Leyla


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I'm sorry, I don't know what to do. But I wish you the best of luck. Poor birdie, that looks really sore.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Leylus,



Where are you located?


Are you sure the Wing is almost detatched?

The Wing is only attatched in a small area, one Bone there, and, some skin and Muscles...which appears intact in the image.


Does look like a puncture or hole though, in the sort of Armpit area there.


Their Wing has about the same Bones as our Arm does...one from shoulder to elbow, two from elbow to wrist...though with them, afte the wrist is longer than with us.

See if you can gently feel and look to sell of any of these are broken or have swelling.


You can clean off the Blood using some close to Body Temperature Water in which you have dissolved some Salt...dab the twisted end of a Kleenex in it, then gently dab the stained areas for cleaning them...no rubbing, just dabbing. Blot dry with a new Kleenex.


Phil
Lv


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Anyway...that hole looks a lot like what a Dog's Eye Tooth leaves when having chomped down on a Bird.

If the Dove was stuuggling, Wings up or out, a Dog could have bitten them with the Dove's Back outfacing in the Dog's mouth.

If you can, once having softly, gently, cleaned things up...see if there are any other small injuries or holes on the other side.


Let us know your location, in case any experienced members might be close by to you.


This little Dove, if having been bitten...they should be on some Antibiotics a.s.a.p., since Bites like that ( if it is a Bite, ) can reliably occasion a systemic infection, which can be lethal in only a few days time.

Also, often, a Dog caught Bird is a Bird who was already ill or injured and who was not fast enough to get away, even if they did manage to escape once caught.

Let us know what the poops look like, and or if any yellowy tint in seen in what should be the whiute parts, their urates.


----------



## leylus (May 13, 2010)

I live in Dublin, CA. 
And I don't believe it is a puncture wound because the other side of the bird is completely fine.
After checking it out some more, I found that the hole you see is actually the area where the bone is detached from.
His feces is thick and healthy and he drinks a lot of water. 
Thank you so much for the quick reply.


----------



## leylus (May 13, 2010)

Just to add, he made it through the night but seems extremely weak this morning. His eyes are only half open and he does not stuggle when I come near him anymore.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

My first thought when I saw the puncture wound in this photo was pellet gun. Phil, do you think this could be a possibility?

Leylus, he is probably suffering from shock and blood loss. Please substitute the water with re-hydration fluid. To make this add 1 teaspoon of sugar and a a large inch of salt to 8oz water. Make the water tepid in temperature, as it will encourage him to drink and give him a bit of energy. Keep the area/box/container you have him in partially covered so it feels a bit dark and protected to him, and keep in in the warmest area of your house. Don't worry too much about food right now, they can go for a few days not eating without a problem, as long as they are well hydrated.

He needs to be seen by a vet or taken to a rehabber ASAP. Charis, one of our members, is quite good at sourcing help from almost any geographic area, hold on a bit and let's see if we can find you some local help.

Karyn


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Charis,
Dublin is north of San Jose and east of San Francisco if that helps you as far as finding help for leylus and the dove.

I hope all goes well with this little one.


----------



## leylus (May 13, 2010)

I just returned home and went to check on the little guy. 
Sadly, he passed away while I was gone :'( 
I would like to thank you guys for all your help but I guess it was inevitable.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am so sorry.
I just sent a fellow moderator, in your general area, the link to your thread.

Bless his heart.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Leylus, sometimes we can push back against the inevitable, I am just sorry it could not be done in this poor little guy's case. Thanks for offering safety and comfort during his last time on this world.

Karyn


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

*I'm sorry.*

Yes, thank you for giving comfort and shelter to the poor little bird. He had a real bad hand delt to him. I agree, the blood loss was probably just too much to overcome. At least he didn't die unloved and alone...that is what I always say to myself when I lose a rescue. Sincerely, Joni


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Leylus. AZWhitefeather PM'ed me but I've been really busy the last couple days and didn't see the message until this afternoon. It sounds as though the injury was very traumatic and I'm not sure the dove could have been saved. Thank you so much for giving it a safe place to pass. Sometimes that's all we can do.


----------

